# Help me I'm new: P2002



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

K-rail said:


> This is the first spot I found to start post. 2014 Cruze diesel 2.0. I have the 5 volume dealer service guide from Helm publishing. They have absolutely nothing on the Diesel Particulate filter! The index only lists regen enable and service regen...I had an issue with the Charge Tube (plastic intake feeding the throttle body) blowing off the throttle body. That set the "DPF full" message, and the "reduced power mode" message. I took it to a dealer because I didn't think I could do a forced regen, The service tech didn't tell the mechanic that the intake pops off, so after $200 they did the regen, and 30 miles later it popped off again, but now had a "diesel shutdown soon" message with the other two messages. And it shut down instantly. I rigged a clamp to hole the charge tube on and took it back to the dealer. (it was there two weeks already), this time I gave them a typed out sheet of everything (intake popping off). after two weeks they diagnosed the problem was the charge tube and it cost $1200 and two more weeks. Now I have to smog it soon and I have a "low performing DPF" dtc P2002. I'm guessing if I pull the sensor and clean the soot out of it I may be able to get it back running again. The sensor seems to be after the SCR near the rear of the exhaust.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Low performing dpf is under hood in front of engine not the scr.

I'd suggest getting Gretio on your phone and doing a service regen assuming there are not other stored codes that need to be addressed first.

Gretio is a service tool that has many bidirectional controls. Find in the play store or whatever apple has.

If you search for gretio on this app you'll find plenty of info.

Also this probably should be moved to the technical discussion.


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

15cruzediesel said:


> Low performing dpf is under hood in front of engine not the scr.
> 
> I'd suggest getting Gretio on your phone and doing a service regen assuming there are not other stored codes that need to be addressed first.
> 
> ...


Thanks, the dealer did the service regen twice. That was the only thing they could find with their computer. The "Diesel particulate filter full" message was more a symptom than the problem. The intake blowing off the throttle body caused the messages. Also thanks for the "Gretio". I have a good (not great) scanner, but not one that is bi-directional. I cleaned a lot of soot out of the intake manifold yesterday with a toothbrush and a vacuum. I intend to clean the DPF sensor next. I'm assuming it is one of the sensors after the SCR neat the rear of the system. The service manual really misses the boat on this issue. And I'll look to technical discussions as I learn how to maneuver around this site. I do love the diesel cruze.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

K-rail said:


> Thanks, the dealer did the service regen twice. That was the only thing they could find with their computer. The "Diesel particulate filter full" message was more a symptom than the problem. The intake blowing off the throttle body caused the messages. Also thanks for the "Gretio". I have a good (not great) scanner, but not one that is bi-directional. I cleaned a lot of soot out of the intake manifold yesterday with a toothbrush and a vacuum. I intend to clean the DPF sensor next. I'm assuming it is one of the sensors after the SCR neat the rear of the system. The service manual really misses the boat on this issue. And I'll look to technical discussions as I learn how to maneuver around this site. I do love the diesel cruze.


That is the diesel particulate sensor, DPS sensor.
Interesting your cleaning that since it doesn't have any associated codes thrown to indicate it has a problem but who knows with some of these codes.
P2002 would lead me to testing the dpf differential pressure sensor.
I believe I would also force a def quality test for data purposes.


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

15cruzediesel said:


> That is the diesel particulate sensor, DPS sensor.
> Interesting your cleaning that since it doesn't have any associated codes thrown to indicate it has a problem but who knows with some of these codes.
> P2002 would lead me to testing the dpf differential pressure sensor.
> I believe I would also force a def quality test for data purposes.


is there a way to force the DFP test?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

K-rail said:


> is there a way to force the DFP test?


Service regen for the DPF.

I suggested you do a def quality test also just to see what the car does or doesn't do.

From what I understand, once the dpf is replaced a dpf reset should be done. This resets the calculated ash level to zero. I also believe this function is in the Gretio app. 

All I know is before I would put a new dpf on I'd be **** sure it was my problem. And unless a competent dealer tech laid it out to me 100% as to why this will solve my problem and will they eat the cost if it doesn't since they were wrong, I wouldn't let them touch it. Most dealers are by the book parts changers these days.


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

Thanks, I agree with you regarding most dealers. I have never, I repeat NEVER had a good experience with a dealer service dept. My first mistake was not doing my homework in the first place and doing my own forced regen. So after bitching at the service manager I let him talk me into bringing it in for them to look at it one last time. They also left the bottom radiator hose loose when they replaced the "Charge Tube" for $1100!, They accept no responsibility, typical. So the diagnosis is replace the DPF. They even offered to order the part which I have since learned that is no longer available, Nobody has them, I ordered on from a gm parts site only to have it cancelled due to lack of availability. I spoke to a California DMV referee regarding the issue. I'm told go fail the smog test, then send that report to them. At that point they will tell me the car is no longer able to be registered in California. What are my options at this point? I'm waiting for the dealer to return my carI. I will try to do the dpf reset as you indicated with the gretio. It's a great car, but this is so frustration. I would go so far as to register it in another state just to have it on the road again but that doesn't seem to be an option.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

One thing I do when at the dealer is ask "do you guarantee this will fix the issue, or are you just testing the part". That normally gives you all the information you need on if you should proceed with the repair or not.


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

15cruzediesel said:


> Service regen for the DPF.
> 
> I suggested you do a def quality test also just to see what the car does or doesn't do.
> 
> ...


I'm getting the car back tomorrow, I'll use the gretio app to test the dpf, I haven't had the OBDII plug and the app in the cruze yet. And Hopefully I'll be able to maneuver through the program well enough. I have searched online for the part (just in casae) and it appears that nobody actually has them in stock. If I can just get the permanent fault to go away long enough to get it smogged.


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

The gretio app is pretty complicated. I'm having trouble finding the "reset" for the dpf. I did see however a flush for the dpf after a reset that will hopefully work. baby steps. I have to find out how to reset the dpf as if I replaced the old one.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

It's there.

Modules, ecm then advanced diesel controls


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

15cruzediesel said:


> It's there.
> 
> Modules, ecm then advanced diesel controls
> View attachment 299717
> ...


Wow, thanks! I am blown away at how extensive and capable that gretio program is. I found a youtube video where the author did a "flush" of the DPF while it was on the car and it cleaned out the system enough to pass smog. This was on a Range Rover, and I think it was Scotland. But the concept is the same. I also never knew there was "DPF cleaning fluid". One thing I also noted, the intake manifold is caked with carbon dust. I might just remove it and clean it out too. I just need to get this thing to smog again.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

K-rail said:


> Wow, thanks! I am blown away at how extensive and capable that gretio program is. I found a youtube video where the author did a "flush" of the DPF while it was on the car and it cleaned out the system enough to pass smog. This was on a Range Rover, and I think it was Scotland. But the concept is the same. I also never knew there was "DPF cleaning fluid". One thing I also noted, the intake manifold is caked with carbon dust. I might just remove it and clean it out too. I just need to get this thing to smog again.


There are companies which can clean and recondition a DPF. There used to be one in CA.


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

Diesel4Ever said:


> There are companies which can clean and recondition a DPF. There used to be one in CA.


Yeah the more I research, and with help like this, the greater my knowledge gets. One thing that I may have to do in addition is remove and clean the intake manifold. It is caked with black soot! to the point where I have scraped some of it loose and used a vacuum to suck it out, but there is so much I believe it would be best to pull the manifold and really clean it out. Then do what ever I need to do to clean out the DPF. BTW there were two forced regens done by the dealer. I should have researched before having them do that and saved myself all the grief and cost.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Is there a complete list of the controls available for our car on gretio?


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> Is there a complete list of the controls available for our car on gretio?


That is quite an app! I am going to fail my smog and the dealer is going to diagnose the DPF as needed to replace, but it isn't available. I'll get a wavier so I can get it registered. However I need to keep it working. My guess is that the filter isn't plugged but I get too much particulate matter picked up by the sensor after the SCR. I'm pretty sure the sensor is reading a number of 12 for that and I don't know where it should be. I also need to know how to monitor the pressure going into the filter to see if it's plugged or if there is just too much particulate matter flowing to the rear sensor. I intend to remove the intake manifold and clean out all of the soot that's in there, then remove the DPF and the rest of the exhaust system to try to clean them out as well. If that works I'll do the reset and be good for the future, if not, and running the car won't hurt the engine, I will just keep driving. If the car will countdown to limp home mode, I may try the "Scotty" trick of using a 1 ohm resister to bleed down the memory of the ecm for a factory default setting. ( a one ohm short between positive and negative for 20 minutes). I do like that car and want to keep it going, it's only got 100k miles on it. My wife's Trailblazer is at 403k miles. 
I will be doing a video of all the work I'm going to do. Hopefully it's not in vain.


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

AriaW said:


> Hey, and if I wanna buy a used car with a powerful engine, are there useful sites for me?


That's a pretty vague request. Are you looking for performance on the track or the ability to carry a load and pull a trailer? IMO the best used car deal is a corvette, from year '97 to year "what you can afford". I bought a 2003 in 2010 with 30k miles for $18,500 from a private owner. Understand , I am a chevy guy. But you aren't going to drive a vette around with more than one passenger, or carry a large payload.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they're a spammer based on their one other vague reply to a thread from March.


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

K-rail said:


> That is quite an app! I am going to fail my smog and the dealer is going to diagnose the DPF as needed to replace, but it isn't available. I'll get a wavier so I can get it registered. However I need to keep it working. My guess is that the filter isn't plugged but I get too much particulate matter picked up by the sensor after the SCR. I'm pretty sure the sensor is reading a number of 12 for that and I don't know where it should be. I also need to know how to monitor the pressure going into the filter to see if it's plugged or if there is just too much particulate matter flowing to the rear sensor. I intend to remove the intake manifold and clean out all of the soot that's in there, then remove the DPF and the rest of the exhaust system to try to clean them out as well. If that works I'll do the reset and be good for the future, if not, and running the car won't hurt the engine, I will just keep driving. If the car will countdown to limp home mode, I may try the "Scotty" trick of using a 1 ohm resister to bleed down the memory of the ecm for a factory default setting. ( a one ohm short between positive and negative for 20 minutes). I do like that car and want to keep it going, it's only got 100k miles on it. My wife's Trailblazer is at 403k miles.
> I will be doing a video of all the work I'm going to do. Hopefully it's not in vain.


So here in California the procedure is to fail smog and go to the DMV Referee. They find a replacement part for you or give you a wavier to register your car. I went through this, The referee found a dealer in San Bernardino who had the part for $1800!!! I grudgingly ordered the part and paid the over $2k with shipping and tax. It arrived the next day and was the SCR, not the DPF! So now I'm still waiting for the Referee to find the right part! Apparently it was his mistake, not the dealer since the ref asked for the part by number.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

AriaW said:


> Hey, and if I wanna buy a used car with a powerful engine, are there useful sites for me?


There are all kinds. Just do a Google search. How powerful are you looking to buy?


----------

